# Philosophical Question - why are you trading?



## dutchie (21 March 2005)

If part of the answer to this question is to make a better life for myself and my family or give my kids a better start in life then consider this:

Just watched Four Corners on ABC about global warming and global dimming.

If it was not for global dimming (caused by pollution) the earth could be a lot hotter (caused by carbohydrates). Pollution is being decreased and therefore global dimming is decreasing therefore global warming is increasing.

The culprits to gloom and doom for the earth (in less than a lifetime!) - the burning of *gas*, *coal* and *oil*.

If nothing else think about it when you next invest.


----------



## wayneL (21 March 2005)

Well unless buying an IPO, the trader actually has zero influense on factors such as these and by refraining from trading non environmental companies will have zero impact.

But I take your point seriously, and ther traders lifestyle can have an impact...albeit in a small way.

i.e. Less reliance on transport etc. As a choice we have also chosen to bicycle whenever possible and to live modestly....Which is rather humourous.....I'm making the best money I ever have and living in the smallest house with the least stuff and smallest car ever.

My choice.

Cheers


----------



## tech/a (22 March 2005)

Wayne you have a great face for radio!

Why trade.
Part of my total investment stratagy,which is to remain financially independant.


----------

